# Schnur rutscht von Spule der Angelrolle



## TobBok (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich melde mich jetzt mal zurück..
Erstmal: Die Knoten laufen super. Stippfischen auf einige Weißfische war erfolgreich.
Ein 23 cm Rotauge war bisher dabei mein bestes Ergebnis - eure Tipps haben also geholfen 

Nun wollte ich mich mal beim Thema "Spinnfischen" probieren, habe mir daher gedacht, dass ich mir eine leichtere Spinrute besorge, und daran dann eine leichtere Rolle befestige und erstmal an einem lokalen Forellenteich übe.
Gesagt getan. Rolle bespult mit einer 0,10er geflochtenen (wurde mir so zum leichteren Spinfischen empfohlen). Nun wollte ich die Rute auswerfen in ein paar Trockenübungen auf der Wiese, einfach zu sehen, wie sich die Rute, Rolle und Schnur mit einem 7 Gram Bleigewicht werfen lässt.
Auswerfen ging wunderbar, aber beim Einholen der Schnur rutschte die Schnur von der Spule nach hinten und wickelte sich mehrfach um den Spulenkern und Gewinde unterhalb der Spule.
Dachte mir nichts dabei, einmal aufgeschraubt, alles gelöst, nochmal geworfen.
Beim Einholen ist immer wieder das gleiche passiert. 3 mal.
Die Spule ist nicht zu voll. drei fingernagel breit platz ist noch.  Das Schnurlaufröllchen läuft einwandfrei.
Ich hatte das schon einmal bei der praktischen Wurfübungen für den Angelschein, habe mir dabei aber weiter nichts gedacht (war ja nur einmal). Die Rolle und Rute waren damals auch völlig anders. Die Schnur war damals monofil.
Habt ihr sowas schon mal erlebt und was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Januar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardies,
> 
> ich melde mich jetzt mal zurück..
> Erstmal: Die Knoten laufen super. Stippfischen auf einige Weißfische war erfolgreich.
> ...



Hallo
Wurde die schnur vom Fachmann aufgespult(Angelgeschäft)?

Was hast du für ne Rolle und Rute?
Kannst du evtl. ein Foto von der Spule machen?


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wurde die schnur vom Fachmann aufgespult(Angelgeschäft)?
> 
> Was hast du für ne Rolle und Rute?
> Kannst du evtl. ein Foto von der Spule machen?



Ja. Wurde im Angelgeschäft drauf gemacht.

Die Rute ist eine Daiwa Sweepfire Ultralight. Die Rolle ist eine Kogha Baby Shark (ja, nicht die beste Rolle, fürs Ultralight Angeln zum Anfang sollte es aber reichen, denke ich).

Glaube nicht, dass Bild von Rolle notwendig ist (habe auch nicht die Möglichkeit jetzt eins zu machen) - bei der Prüfung hatte ich ne komplett andere Rute (eine Teleskop-Rute von Zebco) und eine Abu Garcia Rolle mit einer billigen Mono.
Das Problem war dabei das Gleiche. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich was falsch mache.
Kann sowas passieren, wenn die Schnur beim Einholen schlaf wird, weil das Blei beim Einholen über den trockenen Boden hüpft?


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Januar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Ja. Wurde im Angelgeschäft drauf gemacht.
> 
> Die Rute ist eine Daiwa Sweepfire Ultralight. Die Rolle ist eine Kogha Baby Shark (ja, nicht die beste Rolle, fürs Ultralight Angeln zum Anfang sollte es aber reichen, denke ich).
> 
> ...


Hallo
Kein Problem mit dem Bild.
Ich denke es liegt daran das die Schnur beim Händler draufgemacht wurde.
Die Maschine spult die Schnur 100%ig gleich auf die Spule.
Du Wirfst und die Rolle Spult die Schnur anders drauf.
Achte auch darauf das du nach mehreren Würfen die Schnur mal straff drauf wickelst.
Fester Halten und Spulen.

Meist Hilft es die Schnur runterzuspulen und mit der Rolle selber unter etwas Spannung aufwickeln.

Die Rolle ist erstmal egal.
Ich mein nur das bei ner günstigeren Rolle das Wickelbild erstmal micht so doll ist und du dann bei ner maschinell aufgespulten Spule Probleme bekommst.
Deshalb das Foto.
Man kann die Wicklung optimieren indem
Mann eine Scheibe entfernt oder dazugibt.
Falls die Rolle konisch aufwickelt.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

Vermutung 1: Die Schnur ist viel zu locker und vor allem trocken aufgepult worden.
Vermutung 2: Es hapert vermutlich am Sitz der Spule auf der Rolle.

Ein Bild vom Schadensfall wäre sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Pokolyt (15. Januar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Ja. Wurde im Angelgeschäft drauf gemacht.
> 
> Die Rute ist eine Daiwa Sweepfire Ultralight. Die Rolle ist eine Kogha Baby Shark (ja, nicht die beste Rolle, fürs Ultralight Angeln zum Anfang sollte es aber reichen, denke ich).
> 
> ...


Er hat die Ursache doch selber schon erkannt: Kann sowas passieren, wenn die Schnur beim Einholen schlaf wird, weil das Blei beim Einholen über den trockenen Boden hüpft?


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2019)

ja das Problem hatte ich mit einer Rolle auch schon da hat sich die Schnur nicht am Schnurlaufröllchen gefangen
sondern unten am Bügelgelenk und die erste Wicklung unter die Spule gelegt .Wer schaut schon auf die Rolle beim
einholen ? Bei gestreckten Würfen ging´s ja aber schon ein Bogen durch Wind hat gereicht .


----------



## alexpp (15. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Er hat die Ursache doch selber schon erkannt: Kann sowas passieren, wenn die Schnur beim Einholen schlaf wird, weil das Blei beim Einholen über den trockenen Boden hüpft?


Richtig, nach dem Auswerfen den Schnurbogen erst unter leichter Spannung einkurbeln, also dabei die Rute höher halten. Danach die Rute in die Stellung bringen, die man haben will.


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Richtig, nach dem Auswerfen den Schnurbogen erst unter leichter Spannung einkurbeln, also dabei die Rute höher halten. Danach die Rute in die Stellung bringen, die man haben will.



dann muss ich in Zukunft bei solchen Wurfübungen wohl darauf achten, dass ich die Schnur nur einhole, sobald das Blei straffen Bodenkontakt aufgenommen hat?



Andal schrieb:


> Vermutung 1: Die Schnur ist viel zu locker und vor allem trocken aufgepult worden.
> Vermutung 2: Es hapert vermutlich am Sitz der Spule auf der Rolle.
> 
> Ein Bild vom Schadensfall wäre sehr hilfreich!


Ich gehe stark davon aus, das die Schnur trocken aufgespult ist.
Vermutung 2 wäre komisch. Dann würde es ja bei zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Rollen bei mir persönlich zum gleichen Problem kommen.

Anschließende Frage:
Sollte man, wenn man eine Angelrolle selbst bespult, die Angelschnur plus Großrolle zuvor in Wasser stellen oder erst, nachdem man aufgespult hat?
Oder gar während man aufspult durch eine Art Waschlappen oder so?


----------



## Pokolyt (15. Januar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> dann muss ich in Zukunft bei solchen Wurfübungen wohl darauf achten, dass ich die Schnur nur einhole, sobald das Blei straffen Bodenkontakt aufgenommen hat?
> 
> 
> Ich gehe stark davon aus, das die Schnur trocken aufgespult ist.
> ...



Rute und Rolle ist nicht dafür gedacht um das Blei über Boden zu ziehen. Teste es mal im Wasser.


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Rute und Rolle ist nicht dafür gedacht um das Blei über Boden zu ziehen. Teste es mal im Wasser.


Ja gut. Das könnte ich auch machen. An einen Altarm fahren und testweise einfach an einer offeneren Stelle einfach ein paar Testwürfe ohne angebundenen Kunstköder machen. Dann krieg ich vllt auch gleich ein Gefühl für die das Laufverhalten der Rolle insgesamt.


----------



## trawar (15. Januar 2019)

Wenn du im Trockenen Wurfübungen machst dann musst du die Schnur beim Aufspulen am besten mit einer Hand unterspannung setzen und dann aufrollen.
Schnur sollte immer unter leichter Spannung aufgespult werden.
Ich Spule meine geflechte immer Trocken auf, da ich denke das eine sich mit Wasser vollgesaugte und gedehnte Schnur nachher auf der Rolle entspannt und lockerer wird als aufgespult. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Nachteile erkennen können.
Wenn du die Großspule nicht unterspannung setzen kannst, dann lass die Schnur durch einen feuchten Lappen gleiten womit du einwenig Spannung geben kannst.

Mit einer neu bespulten Rolle fange ich auch nicht gleich an zu Angeln, ich hänge da erstmal jenach Rute ein Gewicht dran wo die Rute sich wohl fühlt und fange mit kleinen Würfen an und erhöhe langsam die Wurfweiten. Bei meiner Spinning sind das vielleicht 5 Würfe und dann lande ich am ende irgendwo bei 70m und danach kann man Anfangen damit zu Fischen.


----------



## alexpp (15. Januar 2019)

Ob bei Trockenübungen oder am Wasser, achte immer darauf, dass Du den Schnurbogen bei leicht gespannter Schnur rauskurbelst.


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ob bei Trockenübungen oder am Wasser, achte immer darauf, dass Du den Schnurbogen bei leicht gespannter Schnur rauskurbelst.


Gut. Das kann man ja regeln. Schnur und Blank greifen bei der Trockenübung, mit der anderen Hand dann kurbeln. Alles klar.



trawar schrieb:


> Wenn du im Trockenen Wurfübungen machst dann musst du die Schnur beim Aufspulen am besten mit einer Hand unterspannung setzen und dann aufrollen.
> Schnur sollte immer unter leichter Spannung aufgespult werden.
> Ich Spule meine geflechte immer Trocken auf, da ich denke das eine sich mit Wasser vollgesaugte und gedehnte Schnur nachher auf der Rolle entspannt und lockerer wird als aufgespult. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Nachteile erkennen können.
> Wenn du die Großspule nicht unterspannung setzen kannst, dann lass die Schnur durch einen feuchten Lappen gleiten womit du einwenig Spannung geben kannst.
> ...



Gut, das mit der Wurfweite ist noch so eine Sache, die ich sicherlich einige Zeit üben muss. Daran ist bei mir fast der Angelschein bei der praktischen Prüfung gescheitert.  Aber das ist ja auch erstmal nicht das Entscheidende aus meiner Sicht, wenn man erste Erfahrungen sammeln will, wie ich.
Aber gut, dann werde ich, falls ich selbst aufspule nen nassen Waschlappen aus dem Bad entführen, falls ich mal Mono selbst aufspule.


----------



## alexpp (15. Januar 2019)

TobBok schrieb:


> Gut. Das kann man ja regeln. Schnur und Blank greifen bei der Trockenübung, mit der anderen Hand dann kurbeln. Alles klar.


Wie gesagt, einfach die Rute hoch halten, dabei wird die Schnur etwas gespannt, mehr ist nicht nötig (auch bei der Trockenübung sollte es ausreichen).


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, einfach die Rute hoch halten, dabei wird die Schnur etwas gespannt, mehr ist nicht nötig (auch bei der Trockenübung sollte es ausreichen).


Werde ich mal ausprobieren am Wochenende. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## bombe20 (15. Januar 2019)

du kannst auch die schnur durch ein olles telefonbuch aufspulen und durch weitere gewichte den druck auf die schnur erhöhen. dabei mindestens durch den leitring aufspulen. wenn platz ist, durch alle ringe der zusammengesteckten rute. im laden aufgespulte schnur würde ich zu hause umspulen. das ist eine glaubensfrage.
wurfübungen am wasser da machen, wo du niemand störst. so hast du luft nach oben und nach unten. bei meinem sohn waren damals die bäume groß und weit weg. er hat es trotzdem geschafft in die krone zu werfen. das einholen an land ist auch nicht potimal, wenn man die schnur nicht durch die finger gleiten lässt. wurfweite und -genauigkeit kommen dann schon.


----------



## dreampike (15. Januar 2019)

Ähm, hast Du vielleicht die Bremse viel zu leicht angezogen? Die oben genannten Ursachen können ja mal vorkommen, aber doch nicht 3x beim Einholen. Wenn die Bremse offen ist oder zu leicht angezogen, dann dreht sich die Spule beim Einholen, wirft Schnur ab und die verheddert sich dann. 
Ich erinnere mich nur ungern an mein erstes Mal als ich eine Fliegenrute aufbaute und die Schnur ganz brav durch die kleine Einhängeöse unten gefädelt habe...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

dreampike schrieb:


> Ähm, hast Du vielleicht die Bremse viel zu leicht angezogen? Die oben genannten Ursachen können ja mal vorkommen, aber doch nicht 3x beim Einholen. Wenn die Bremse offen ist oder zu leicht angezogen, dann dreht sich die Spule beim Einholen, wirft Schnur ab und die verheddert sich dann.
> Ich erinnere mich nur ungern an mein erstes Mal als ich eine Fliegenrute aufbaute und die Schnur ganz brav durch die kleine Einhängeöse unten gefädelt habe...
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Die Bremse habe ich so eingesellt, dass sie, falls das Blei sich mal im Boden verheddert, ein wenig nachgibt, aber nicht so, dass sich die Spule sich permanent beim Einholen mitdreht. 
Die 3 Male waren zwar hintereinander, aber zuvor gab es auch Würfe, bei denen ich das Blei ohne Probleme einholen konnte.
Auch würde das nicht das ähnliche Verheddern bei den Wurfübungen zur Angelschein-Prüfung erklären - die waren ja genauso mit einer voreingestellten Rolle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

So bald mir das ganze noch mal passiert, mach ich davon einfach mal ein Bild.
Das habe nicht natürlich bisher nicht gemacht, scheint aber wohl für den Abschluss die einzige Möglichkeit festzustellen, woran es liegt.
Ich achte darauf einfach beim nächsten Male.


----------



## trawar (15. Januar 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben gibt es eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit wie das passieren kann. Die Schur ist so locker beim ersten Ankurbeln, dass sie sogar einen Bogen bis unter die gesamte Spule macht und wird dann nicht vom Bügel mitgenommen sondern von den Rotorstegen. Dafür muss soviel lockere Schnur zwischen Rolle und Startring liegen, dass mir schon fast die Vorstellungskraft fehlt. Bügel mit der Hand umlegen und nicht umkurbeln wirst Du ja sicher machen.



Sag das nicht, ohne jemanden einen Vorwurf zu machen, mein Junior kriegt das auch immer wieder hin, weil er Anfängt einzukurbeln ohne die Schnur zu straffen.


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, ohne jemanden einen Vorwurf zu machen, mein Junior kriegt das auch immer wieder hin, weil er Anfängt einzukurbeln ohne die Schnur zu straffen.


Ja. ich lerne auch jedes mal ein bisschen mehr dazu. Ich hoffe, dass ich lerne das in zukunft zu vermeiden
Immerhin fängt jetzt die Stippe Friedfisch. Das ist bei mir mehr als noch vor 4 Monaten


----------



## alexpp (15. Januar 2019)

Es gibt Schnur/Rolle-Kombinationen, da ist es extrem ausgeprägt. Ist z.B. bei meinen großen Browning Feeder-Rollen mit Stroft LS der Fall, hier muss die Schnur immer vernünftig gestrafft werden.


----------



## TobBok (15. Januar 2019)

Ich denke, dass das für mich in Zukunft einfach eine Faustregel bei Trockenübungen im Trockenen sein wird.


----------

